# Portable generator requiring signage???



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

So I've heard of and done standby signage for standby generators but never heard of it for portables. A inspector is requiring it. Only thing I can find is 702.00 but it seems since we adopted 2011 they must have put standby automatic with portable manual all in 702 now. Any idea.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What is this signage to read? "This equipment is NOT automatic and may NOT start at any time, IF it's even here"?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

joebanana said:


> What is this signage to read? "This equipment is NOT automatic and may NOT start at any time, IF it's even here"?


Caution ... Electrician may come by, set full choke, pull and pull like there's no tomorrow, and start to use language that may not be suitable for all viewers :laughing:


----------



## west shore electric (Sep 30, 2015)

Are they going by the 2014 NEC?

2014 N.E.C
702.7 (C) Power Inlet. Where a power inlet is used for a temporary connection to a portable generator, a warning sign shall be placed near the inlet to indicate the type of derived system that the system is capable of based on the wiring of the transfer equipment.The sign shall display one of the following warnings:

WARNING:

FOR CONNECTION OF A SEPARATELY DERIVED

(BONDED NEUTRAL) SYSTEM ONLY

or

WARNING:

FOR CONNECTION OF A NONSEPARATELY DERIVED

(FLOATING NEUTRAL) SYSTEM ONLY


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I keep extra decals that Generac provides to label the meter socket and panel. The seperately derived / non seperately derived decals come with the PB30's in the box.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

He did quote 702.7 refer get to the 2013 ft amendment to 2011 code. 

(Amd) (A) Standby. A sign shall be placed at the service entrance equipment , at the meter location and on any equip,met up to the service entrance equip,net that indicates the type and location of on site optional standby power sources. A sign shall not be required for individual unit equipment for standby illumination. 

I've always know about auto standbys because they can be quietish and depending on distance away from house can be hi heard but not hearing a portable your crazy. Well guess I'm gong to get some stickers made.


----------

